
1.000.000-loci Memory Palace - pmoriarty
http://mt.artofmemory.com/forums/1000000-loci-memory-palace
======
closed
In my mind, one of the most critical factors to make a memory palace work is
essentially hijacking your very skilled spatial memory, and heavy expertise in
some spatial location (e.g. your home). This allows you to use that location
as a contextual cue to reinstate memories.

Without tapping in to existing spatial locations (or structured things you are
very familiar with) I'm not sure it will have much punch.

